
Mozilla upgrading Firefox 3.6 users to Firefox 12 (automatic update, unprompted) - amunhakon
https://twitter.com/#!/paulrouget/status/200513487896707072
======
melling
This is great. Time to remove one more browser off the testing checklist. Any
word on Microsoft's silent updates for IE6 and IE7 users? If they do push IE10
to most IE9 users later this year, we could have almost 90% of the world
running modern browsers by the end of the year.

